# Wismec Reuleaux RX200 in Stock - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

The very much hyped Wismec Reuleaux RX200 is now in stock at Sir Vape.







Wismec Reuleaux RX200 Triple 18650 Mod

The Wismec Reuleaux RX200 Box Mod by Jay Bo Designs builds upon the Reuleaux triple 18650 (batteries sold separately) platform, utilizing the chassis and design while integrating an equally powerful 200W chipset that simultaneously brings the device to a much more affordable price point. Designed by Jay Bo, the RX200 utilizes the Reuleaux design with the triangular shaped chassis, creating a svelte form factor that integrates three 18650 batteries in series. The magnetized door gives way to the battery access in which Wismec has integrated it's physical polarity protection design. The RX200 features the same recessed control face as the Reuleaux, providing a sleek and organized face while improving ergonomic feel and handling. 

Designed in conjunction with Wismec and Joyetech, the chipset features an equally powerful 200W maximum output, with full temperature control that is compatible with Ni200 Nickel, Titanium, and Stainless Steel heating materials. This chipset is also upgradeable via firmware upgrades, giving it the ceiling for future improvements in output technology. Building upon the smash hit predecessor, the Wismec Reuleaux RX200 Box Mod by Jay Bo Designs maintains the revolutionary design and chassis of the original while implementing an equally powerful chipset, creating a device that cuts no corners while being offered at an astounding price point.

Firmware may also be updated in the page below:
wismec.com/product/reuleaux-rx200/

Features and Specs:

Dimensions: 50.0mm x 40.0mmx 84.0mm
Designed by Jay Bo
Nickel, Titanium, Stainless Steel Temperature Control Modes/Wattage Mode
Optimized Heat Dissipation Design
510 Spring Loaded Contact Pin
Magnetic Battery Back Cover
0.69 inch OLED Screen
Resistance Range for TC: 0.05 - 1.0 ohm
Resistance Range for VW: 0.1 - 3.5 ohm
Variable Wattage Range: 1.0W - 200.0W
Temperature Adjustment Range: 100-315°C / 200-600°F
Requires (3) High Amp 18650 batteries (Sold Separately)
**All (3) batteries must be the same brand and model. Discharge and recharge the (3) batteries together for maximum efficiency**
USB Charging Port
**We recommend an external charger for optimal charging**
Upgradeable Firmware
Stealth Function
Reverse Polarity Battery Protection

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## VapingSquid

Black is all gone already 

Edit: It was in my cart, was looking to add SS wire, went to checkout and boom

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Its a sign that you should take white and cyan


----------



## VapingSquid

Silver said:


> Its a sign that you should take white and cyan



I just did   

It really is so fresh - tired of black on black and I think that SS atties look so smooth on it

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Agreed @jl10101 
It does look very nice - and better than if it were just plain white.
Am wondering how the finish will wear versus the black?
I assume very similar...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

jl10101 said:


> I just did
> 
> It really is so fresh - tired of black on black and I think that SS atties look so smooth on it
> 
> View attachment 40447
> View attachment 40448
> View attachment 40449


droools
That is so pretty.
I cant wait for payday to come.
Although I might try and get a black one


----------



## Sir Vape

More black arriving early next week. The white and teal is funky though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zahz

It's amazing how quick sirs is to get stock  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveH

Reminds me of the American car from the 50's


Must have used the same designer.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Zahz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

